# Empresa que te hagan placas PCB.



## Meta (Oct 30, 2008)

Hola

He estado como loco buscando empresa por internet de que te fabriquen PCB que has diseñado con eagle, Altium Designer, OrCAD, etc...

En España no he encontrado ninguna, pero si en China y Estados Unidos. Si alguien encuentra algo dentro de España _(también Sur y Centro de América)_ me lo hacen saber por aquí. Si encuentran más en Inglés, también por si los venden más barato.

Sólo he encontrado dos.
http://www.futurlec.com
http://www.ourpcb.com

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## pepechip (Oct 31, 2008)

esta empresa te los puede hacer http://www.cebisa.net/index.asp
pero tienes que mandarle el diseño del PCB en archivos GERVER.
El PCB WIZARD te genera los archivos gerver.

Un saludo angel


----------



## Meta (Oct 31, 2008)

Gracias.

http://www.cebisa.net/index.asp 

Encontré dos más.
http://www.oberon-pcb.com/
http://www.2cisa.com

Todo el mundo me dice que es carísimo y en ninguno veo los precios. Le he mandado e-mail a ver que me dicen.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2008)

¿ No pensaron en confeccionar ustedes mismos las placas por Serigrafía ?
Es preciso, en series grandes tremendamente económico, fácil y realizable en casa.


----------



## Meta (Oct 31, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ No pensaron en confeccionar ustedes mismos las placas por Serigrafía ?
> Es preciso, en series grandes tremendamente económico, fácil y realizable en casa.



Demasiado pensado como demasiado cansado. Si vale barato mejor placas de calidad, pequeñas y doble cara. Dicen que es muy caro, quiero saber si es verdad.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2008)

La mayor inversión son los "yablones" y su grabado, el precio depende de la superficie útil de impresión.
También hay que hacer una inversión pero de trabajo personal en la confección de la mesa de trabajo y manejo del yablon.
Un yablon te puede rendir miles de impresiones, luego se puede reciclar para otro diseño o renovar el mismo.
La tinta que se emplea para imprimir es bastante económica y rinde mucho.
Lo demás se puede resolver con un poco de ingenio y algo de habilidad manual.
No hay problemas en diseño a doble faz

Adoptado el método, también sirve para la impresión de los dibujos de los componentes y protección del cobre.

El resultado es muy bueno, las placas que se compran en los comercios en un 90% (o mas) están echas con este método.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 31, 2008)

http://www.eleprint.com.ar/home.htm
http://www.mayerpcb.com.ar/
estos son los mas renombrados de argentina

hay otro que se llama CEI que la fabrica esta en brasil, pero no tengo la direccion web


----------



## Meta (Oct 31, 2008)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> http://www.eleprint.com.ar/home.htm
> http://www.mayerpcb.com.ar/
> estos son los mas renombrados de argentina
> 
> hay otro que se llama CEI que la fabrica esta en brasil, pero no tengo la direccion web



Gracias.

Sabes el precio.

Lo malo que me queda lejos, vivo en España.

gracais a todos de nuevo.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 31, 2008)

Meta dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> ......En España no he encontrado ninguna, pero si en China y Estados Unidos. Si alguien encuentra algo dentro de España _(también Sur y Centro de América)_ me lo hacen saber por aquí. Si encuentran más en Inglés, también por si los venden más barato.....





creo que argentina y brasil cumplen con estar en sur america.....


----------



## pepechip (Oct 31, 2008)

Para pequeñas series te sale mas rentable realizarlas tu mismo, pero a partir de 100 o 200 unidades te sale mas rentable el que te las fabriquen.

Cuando realices el calculo de si te sale rentable el que te fabriquen las placas ten encuenta los siquientes parametros:
placa de mejor calidad de acabado
coste de las placas virgenes
coste de los acidos
coste de distintas brocas
y por ultimo y mas importante el tiempo que pierdes en realizar las placas, taladrarlas y recortarlas.

Fuera ya de la cuestion economica, no creo que te resulte muy agradable estar realizando placas en serie como los chinos, tendras cosas mas importantes que hacer.


----------



## emiro (Ene 7, 2012)

Llegué un poco tarde jeje, pero alguíen conoce alguna para Colombia?, se le agradece la ayuda.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 7, 2012)

aca son fanaticos de :

ocupar ua habitacion para eso , no siempre uno la tiene.
comprar liquidos peligrosos, tintas shablon , solventes 

luego darle duro con el taladro, cortar pertinax y estar fijando la vista duro y parejo y qu lso vecinos no se quejen de ese taladro continuamente trabajando .

en fin, NO es economico hacerlas uno mismo , (no me refiero a UNA SOLA ) , lo economico es buscar alguien que no se crea superman como don ernesto mayer u otros renombrados que te fajan como el mejor, .........buscar alguno que se especialice :
ese ganara con su trabajo y a ustedes les costara como hacerlas perdiendo dias y a su familia , por que no tienen los elementos ni compran las cosas al POR MAYOR.

a mi tambien me interesa saber de alguno confiable y que sea economico, en Argentina, zona capital o aledaños (que entrege en capital) , pertinax comun o fibra.

en fin, espero que aparezca una lista .

un saludo y gracias:

(soy del club *"yo odio hacer mis circuitos impresos "* )


----------



## mdchaparror (Ene 7, 2012)

emiro dijo:


> Llegué un poco tarde jeje, pero alguíen conoce alguna para Colombia?, se le agradece la ayuda.



Hay una empresa que las hace de manera profesional hay te paso el enlace http://www.microensamble.com/ y recuerda que para hacer placas profesionales se usan los archivos gerber, la mayoría de software para pcb los genera


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 7, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> aca son fanaticos de :
> 
> ocupar ua habitacion para eso , no siempre uno la tiene.
> comprar liquidos peligrosos, tintas shablon , solventes
> ...



Tengo un folleto de fotoelectrónicabeta.com.ar queda en Florida, Provincia de Bs. As.
No se cómo será pero es un dato


----------



## StrySG (Ene 8, 2012)

Hola quisiera preguntarles que tipo de tinta utilizan ustedes a la hora de realizar el circuito impreso en serigrafia, explico; Aprendi a hacer serigrafia ya saben preparar la emulsion, grabar diseños ,etc. Pero una cuando utilice este metodo para hacer un circuito impreso tuve un problema, no estaba seguro de que tinta utilizar que resistiera el precloruro ferrico asi que utilice una tinta epoxica, pero quiza no era la adecuada por que tuve algunos problema para removerla despues del atacado con el Acido, pueden recomendarme alguan tinta especifica o facilitarme el nombre?...


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 8, 2012)

Por favor usa el buscador del foro, encontraras mucha informacion util....

Gracias...


----------



## YIROSHI (Ene 20, 2012)

emiro dijo:


> Llegué un poco tarde jeje, pero alguíen conoce alguna para Colombia?, se le agradece la ayuda.



Compañero emiro, si hay una muy buena aqui te dejo el enlace 
http://www.pcbtecnologias.com/?gclid=COrPh86N0K0CFUPd4AodfRdYlw


----------



## miguelec2007 (Ene 20, 2012)

De China y muy baratas para pequeñas y medianas series Itead
http://iteadstudio.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=19_20&products_id=175
Tambien en Seeedstudio
http://www.seeedstudio.com/depot/fusion-pcb-service-p-835.html?cPath=185


----------



## Basalto (Ene 21, 2012)

Meta, hablando con el maestro de laboratorio de mi facultad, me dijo que lo mejor es buscar empresas del este, de países como rumana. Aunque no me dijo el nombre de ninguna. No tienes que pagar aduanas y el precio es muy asequible. Un saludo.


----------



## emiro (Ene 22, 2012)

mdchaparror dijo:


> Hay una empresa que las hace de manera profesional hay te paso el enlace http://www.microensamble.com/ y recuerda que para hacer placas profesionales se usan los archivos gerber, la mayoría de software para pcb los genera



Gracias.



YIROSHI dijo:


> Compañero emiro, si hay una muy buena aqui te dejo el enlace
> http://www.pcbtecnologias.com/?gclid=COrPh86N0K0CFUPd4AodfRdYlw



Gracias.


----------



## dinoelectro (Feb 29, 2016)

Hola Compañeros recurro a ustedes con una consulta, esta mañana recibí un correo de una empresa llamada PCBWAY, quienes ofrecen fabricar placas de circuito impreso dos caras con mascara antisolder, a un costo bastante económico, además dicen que en menos de 5 días te llega ya los PCBs... la verdad que me gusta la idea de hacer PCB profesionales con fines de lucro, pero soy un tipo un tanto desonfiado, asi que mejor me asesoro con vosotros?.. que me pueden recomendar?


----------



## John Miller (Mar 1, 2016)

dinoelectro dijo:


> Hola Compañeros recurro a ustedes con una consulta, esta mañana recibí un correo de una empresa llamada PCBWAY, quienes ofrecen fabricar placas de circuito impreso dos caras con mascara antisolder, a un costo bastante económico, además dicen que en menos de 5 días te llega ya los PCBs... la verdad que me gusta la idea de hacer PCB profesionales con fines de lucro, pero soy un tipo un tanto desonfiado, asi que mejor me asesoro con vosotros?.. que me pueden recomendar?



Hola buen día es buena empresa y responsable, un viejo conocido de Kansas las manda a fabricar ahi http://www.pcbway.com/publicity/, también te recomiendo http://www.pcbcart.com

MK.


----------



## Ardogan (Mar 1, 2016)

dinoelectro dijo:


> Hola Compañeros recurro a ustedes con una consulta, esta mañana recibí un correo de una empresa llamada PCBWAY, quienes ofrecen fabricar placas de circuito impreso dos caras con mascara antisolder, a un costo bastante económico, además dicen que en menos de 5 días te llega ya los PCBs... la verdad que me gusta la idea de hacer PCB profesionales con fines de lucro, pero soy un tipo un tanto desonfiado, asi que mejor me asesoro con vosotros?.. que me pueden recomendar?



Sos de Ecuador, así que tenés acceso a algo internacional, no?. 
Podrías probar con https://oshpark.com/ que está de moda en algunos circulos "maker".
El tipo toma pedidos, tiene un software que combina automáticamente varios pedidos y los combina en un panel; y trabaja con fábricas apalabradas de antemano para usarles la capacidad ociosa.
Las especificaciones técnicas no están nada mal (el único que ví hasta ahora que ofrece terminación ENIG para prototipos en vez de HASL), y trabaja hasta en 4 capas.
Les habría mandado a hacer algún proyectito personal mío pero desde que me amargaron la vida en la aduana el año pasado no quiero saber nada.

Y sí, también hay otros que se dedican a hacer prototipos a precios competitivos.
Seeedstudio, IteadStudio, batchPCB...

Comparativas:
http://www.youritronics.com/seeed-studio-vs-itead-studio-vs-osh-park/
http://components.about.com/od/Design/a/Low-Cost-Pcb-Manufacturers.htm


----------



## seaarg (Mar 1, 2016)

Mi primera experiencia con mandar a fabricar placas en china fue en elecrow http://www.elecrow.com/services-pcb-prototyping-c-73_116.html

Totalmente recomendado. Casi siempre te mandan una placa extra (6 cuando pedis 5) y la calidad a mi me gusto mucho. Mi prototipo funciona a 200mhz y no tuve problemas, NI UN taladro fuera de lugar, ni una via que no haga contacto, excelente comunicacion de los chinos (en ingles), ademas. Usuario contento.


----------



## dinoelectro (Mar 2, 2016)

Gracias por sus recomendaciones estimados amigos, voy a arriesgarme mandando hacer unos cuantos prototipos, respecto acá en ecuador, nos cobran impuestos por todo, pero aun así veo que salen a un precio razonable, apenas haga negocio con los chinos, les contaré mi experiencia, sea esta buena o mala


----------



## mir18 (Mar 8, 2016)

Yo he hecho varios encargos en PCBWAY y te puedo decir que es una empresa 100% segura y con mucha calidad. Como comentaban antes tardan 2-3 días en hacerlas y luego las envían por transporte.
En verdad la recomiendo por todo lo de antes y porque además son muy económicos.

saludos


----------



## ssyn (Abr 24, 2016)

Yo tambien he pedido ahi y este es el resultado


----------



## dinoelectro (Abr 24, 2016)

Hola se ven de muy buena calidad cuanto te costaron y cuanto tardaron en entregarte?


----------



## ssyn (Abr 24, 2016)

En un momento subo video para mostrarles cuanto me costo y como fue el procedimiento de compra, muy seguro por cierto, en una orden pague mas de 200USD
Saludos


----------



## ssyn (Abr 25, 2016)

Aquí está


----------



## faluncho (May 5, 2016)

*dinolectro;*

Si no tienes prisa, -tardan15 días- MAKERSTUDIO en China te cobra por 10 PCB de 100x100mm, con taladros metalizados, anti-solder, silkscreen en blanco y máscara verde, azul o roja; (en negro es más cara), acabado totalmente profesional, te cobran USD15,00 + USD2,00 de envío. Te dan la posibilidad de panelizar las PCB, con corte o sin pero claro, más caras.

Sin prisas, recomendable al 100%.

Saludos.


----------

